# Tuna Salad ideas?



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

The wife came home with a Sysco box of Yellowfin tail piece cuts. She did Vidalia, celery, dill pickle, Helmans, fresh lime, and celery seed,[email protected] It was reasonable. Anybody got a fresh tuna salad recipe where I can substitue these chunks in? Thanx


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Hellmans? Well there's your problem.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Whats wrong with Hellmans?I dont want a miracle whip flavor, and apparently Avon Food Lion had a disagreement with Sauers a year or so ago. In my book thats the only one that can compete. Dude what are you working with?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Dukes all the way!!!!!!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> Dukes all the way!!!!!!


This. Have it mailed to you or something.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I hate mayo. All kinds.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I wont buy Dukes. Its not even in my top 2 or 3. Ok since the Mayo seems to have created a snag as to some new viable recipe alternatives. How about a fresh tuna recipe that does not utilize mayonaise. Where the hell is Rudde when you need him!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

If you don't like Dukes, I can't help you.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

And I certainly wont take it personally. Only Dukes I like are Daisy Dukes ifin you know I mean


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Heres one that I use both with fresh and packaged Tuna

6 tablespoons of mayo or miracle whip
1 tablespoon of Paresean cheese
3 tablespoons of sweet pickle relish (optional)
1/4 teaspoon of curry powder
1 tablespoon of dried parsley or fresh if you have it
1 teaspoon of dried dill
1/2 cup of red grapes halved
gaarlic powder to taste
onion powder to taste 
lemon pepper to taste


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx Rudde, Got some in the sink right now. Will give it a try.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

dukes is the only one....


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Used to LOVE Dukes, but it's my second choice now. Blue Plate is better!

http://blueplatemayo.com/site.php


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

P.S. You can make Tuna Melts with the tuna. Tuna salad on toast, topped with a slice of tomato and a slice of swiss cheese or your favorite cheese. Heat it up in the oven until the cheese melts, or use a Forman grill, etc., to toast it. Get creative!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Try the best Fat Free Ranch dressing you can find in place of the mayo.I use Ken's Steakhouse Lite Ranch(Wishbone/Kraft not bad but not as good as Ken's IMO)


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

RD, you failed to include the brand of mayo you used. I bet it was Dukes and you was ashamed to include the name. What da hello dooze you nose abouts cookin flathead? You ets okra fer desert wid fat free dressin on it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

HA!!! It's homemade when I have the time. If not, Helmans with minced garlic in it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Got no problem wid da garlic, or diced onions, sweet pickle relish, parsley. Howsome ever, tuna, being on da tangy side don't needs no dill weed, lemon, mustard, cheese in it. And you left da main ingrain outta it. Diced biled eggs. Can't dooze but so much wid a dyed in da wool yankee.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

HA! I ain't no dang Yankee. I'm an island boy.......


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Glad to see another advocate for Helmanns. Here is what I did with Tuna last night

1 Vidalia
1 jumbo red pepper [store bought]
Garden tomatoes getting my second indeterminate red crop coming off now.
1 bayleaf
2 lbs of the yellowfin tailcuts
Generous olive oil
Tones Seafood or salmon seasoning [packed with lemon,dill, and garlic. Hard to find]
Balsamic vinegar
Shaved hard Parmegsean chees
Salt and Pepper to taste

Rinse a pat dry tuna sections for use. Make a marinade with olive oil and the Tones seasoning on a plate and reserve.
Heat the bay leaf and remainder of the olive oil in large skillet.
Add diced onion,pepper, and garden tomatoes with juice to pan.
Allow to soften and combine on a med heat. Careful not to scald.
When cooked down and producing a broth add the seasoned tuna reduce heat and cover. Add water if neccessary
After 5 mi add a good drizzel of balsamic vineager to help cut the acid in the skillet and soften the fish. 
Plate it in a shallow soup dish and sprinkle over the hard Parm, salt and 'pepper
I served mine with a big beer and homeade crusty herb, bread to soak up the broth while I watched the Giants and the Cowboys. 
My thoughts are Neither team is going very far[and Giants certainly not repeating] as long a two patchwork offensive lines play like they did last night. Both Ds looked pretty good.
The only question I have is who the hell is OGLETHORPE? I can hear the chant all the way from Dallas now. I think Ill send him some Tuna mess


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Come Nov., the nation has a chance to do the world a huge favor. Herd dat Bammy Whammy was gynna bans all vineger useage in Noth Cakalacly. Dis is da best vote you mought evers make. Re-elects da fool and gets rid of what dat bunch of tarheels calls bbq. Never been fitten to et anyways.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Theres not a thing wrong with vineager BBQ as long as its cooked correctly. Why you messing with my thread? Don't make me get Liquid Zero after your Arse


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> gets rid of what dat bunch of tarheels calls bbq. Never been fitten to et anyways.










That's about enough outta you.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Didn't realize you had been promoted to 4th ranked moderator. Oh well, when help is hard to get, I suppose scrappin da bottom of da barrel beats none at all.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Peixaria said:


> Why you messing with my thread? Don't make me get Liquid Zero after your Arse


Now, now... I know you don't like them hillbillies raidin' your local piers, but no need to inject prejudice in a friendly thread. That being said, when you invoke my name - or any semblance of it - you gotta know you're openin' up the box. You got my attention, let's have it....

On the topic at hand, I agree with Rude Dogg on the homemade mayo. Processed food sucks.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Dang,now who looks ta be showin' out ? The only animal y'all noze anythin 'bout up in them hills is sheep,sheep,and mo sheep.Da only thang you noze about BBQ is it's three letters.And dat eastun BBQ ain't even close to bein' as good as da western stuff.But,da absolute wustest is dat stuff swabbed in mustard in da SC low country.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

flathead said:


> And dat eastun BBQ ain't even close to bein' as good as da western stuff.


For my money, nothin' beats Texas style... Not dribblin' in red sauce, just meat over mesquite...


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Wasn't anything personal from my end. Brand was getting snarky and I couldn"t think of a better Doberman to turn loose. Side note is that the #3 receiver for the Dallas Cowboys is actually named Ogletree, not Oglethorpe. My bad.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Best I ever had was at Riscky's BBQ in Fort Worth,Texas.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I want my tuna raw on some sticky rice and some wasabi!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

solid7 said:


> For my money, nothin' beats Texas style... Not dribblin' in red sauce, just meat over mesquite...


No, no......nuttin beats Hawaiian style bruddah..........


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> No, no......nuttin beats Hawaiian style bruddah..........


Makin' claims like that is gonna require some proof... Just tell me when to show up.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Curious about Hawaiian style as well Rudde. What is your recipe?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Peixaria said:


> Curious about Hawaiian style as well Rudde. What is your recipe?


dam boys, ya want me to give away all my secrets?

Okay fine...........

3 tbsp soy sauce
1 cup pineapple juice
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tbsp brown sugar
1/2 cup ketchup
1/2 tsp ground ginger


----------

